# Lennox G61MPV vs. Trane XV95 Furnace



## CompuPsych (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello,

I have been doing considerable research on a new furnace and have run into a wall. I'd really appreciate your feedback!

I have the following quotes: 

Lennox G61MPV (90,000 BTU): $4541

Trane XV95 (95,000 BTU): $4,543 

1. Which is the best unit?
2. Are these quotes reasonable? If not, could you suggest what would be a reasonable for these units?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## key1cc (Nov 21, 2008)

CompuPsych said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been doing considerable research on a new furnace and have run into a wall. I'd really appreciate your feedback!
> 
> ...


which unit did you get?
Key1


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

key1cc said:


> which unit did you get?
> Key1


hope thats not just for the furnace id take trane but thats just me


----------

